# Spielsound extrem leise



## ego1899 (15. Mai 2012)

Moooooin. Man glaubt es kaum, aber ja, auch ich habe mal ein Problem 

Wie der Titel schon sagt ist mein Spielsound extrem leise, fast gar nicht zu hören. Im Spielmenü logischerweise alles ganz normal eingestellt. Headset is selbstverständlich auch laut gestellt und im Windows und bei anderen Anwendungen gibt es keine Probleme. Hat wirklich was mit dem Spiel an sich zu tun. 

Hat damit noch jemand Probleme gehabt und hat ne Lösung dafür? Wäre nicht verkehrt, ohne Ton spielen is nämlich irgendwie uncool...


Edit: Sorry völlig nutzlos. Problem mittlerweile selbst erkannt. Windows Mixer hatte D3 als einzigste Anwendung soundtechnisch runtergefahren. War wohl das TS3 oder so.


----------

